# DRACO'S AQUATIC ODYSSEY-Draco's Journal



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey there, fellow betta enthusiasts! This is my very first fish journal on here- LONG OVERDUE, considering I got my betta boy over 4 months ago Given my bad luck with previous pets, I honestly didn't think he would last this long, so

http://i.imgur.com/oKyAWD6.gif

WELL DONE, DRACO! Haha, corny Harry Potter joke :lol: , it's a tad bit Riddikulus. And also rather Ron of me to do this to you non-Potterheads on this site. But anyway...

https://plus.google.com/u/0/1050495...6129119755343906162&oid=105049536836757511547

At that link, you'll see a picture of Draco Malfoy Jr. He is a dragon-scale betta that is transparent-colored. In pictures, he has a pinkish tint. He's an extremely eager and energetic boy, always exploring his home as though it is the first time he has ever seen it. It seems as if he would come out of his tank and snuggle with me if he could- unfortunately, he's not exactly the brightest fishy in the sea :lol: I've trained him to follow my finger and "kiss" it when I leave. His tank is in my sister's room, since it is he warmest room in the house. He is, unfortunately, without a heater and filter. However, he is kept very near to a heater, so his water stays at a comfortable 76 degrees Fahrenheit. I perform a 50% water change once every 2-3 days. He is currently in a My Fun Fish Tank (I'm very aware that this is an unsuitable home, since it is only around a gallon, but he is getting a nice 3 gallon in June, when I get my ADF(s). Anyway, now that you know a bit about him, I hope you'll enjoy reading about him, and help me figure out this fish thing  Please be aware that I'm only 12 years old, so I can't exactly afford the nicest tank and highest-quality food, etc. I'm choosing to not have a filter for now since I already do frequent changes of water and I can use Prime to keep ammonia under control. Also, since my tank I'm getting will be small, it'll be harder to cycle and control ammonia and pH levels. And, I want to do more individual research on here and other fishy sites before I decide what filter to get, whether or not to cycle fishless, things like that. But, so this is my general fish-keeping journal... Yeah


----------



## f3474drum (Mar 22, 2015)

beautiful white betta. almost looks cloud white.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

f3474drum said:


> beautiful white betta. almost looks cloud white.


Thanks! The downside about him, though, is that I thought he had ICH when I first got him. I then just realized that that is the natural coloring of his head.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

*3/22/15*

Did a partial water change with Draco today. Before I changed his water, there was a scattered bubble nest along the surface of his water...







I fed him 3 pellets, and he scattered them all and danced to get them all  It's so amazing how easily he can make me smile. 







We did some flaring, and Draco showed off his impressive beard...







Harry Potter humor again. Haha 

...And that was pretty much today. But, as for the tank I will be getting in August, what should I do? How should I decorate? If you can make recommendations, please do so, but if you're going to, then please make it either from Amazon or things that are at most Petco stores. I want to get:

•Plant(s) (don't need to be real, but no rigid plastics)

•Substrate (what kind to get?)

•Filter/heater (not sure when/if I will be getting these, but if you know a good kind please say so

•Other animal(s): As you would know if you had read my previous post, I want ADF's, but should I get a female instead, since it will be less aggressive? Then I could keep Draco in his tank, which he seems surprisingly happy with. Or should I not get ADF's and instead get a couple females (like a mini sorority)? If I should do that, then how many females so there won't be a dominant one? 

Also I'm going on a trip in about a week, what should I do then? Of coursew, I could just get my older sis Anna to clean his tank and feed him. She had a betta before, Bubba, but she gave him to a friend because she was a busy college student who didn't want to neglect him. I believe he was a veiltail, and he was a dark navy blue color. I will DEFINITELY NOT have my sister Erin care for him. She got a betta along with Anna, but her water was too cold so the betta died of shock. His name was Hercules. But, any vacationing tips would be great :-D


----------



## kenny780 (Jan 14, 2015)

he looks almost exactly alike one of my bettas except mine has two red dots on his tail.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

*3/23/15*

I did a 75% water change with Draco today, and his water was WAY TOO COLD! Apparently I need a heater more than I thought  Could anybody recommend a good one for small tanks (on Amazon preferably)? Also, it's official: I'll be getting a female for the ADF tank!  I found some decently-priced 5 1/2 gal. tanks on Amazon, so I will most likely get one of those as opposed to the 3gal I was looking at. I made a few jar quarantines today. One is made of a Mason jar, and the other is made of a big jar used to hold bath salts (I rinsed VERY thoroughly). I'll probably only use these when I'm cleaning the tank, and when I first get the girl betta and ADF's. Or, I'll just get very cheap mini-tanks at the nearby Petco. Maybe I'll even just hold off on the ADF tank until winter, when the $ a gallon sale comes around... Or I could do the ADF tank in June as planned, and then get a 10 gal during the sale and start a sorority? I think I might do that... But then my mom's probably going to cut me off. She just doesn't understand the fish life :\ I'm mainly holding off on a filter because I'm freaked out by the idea of cycling. But, could anybody give me some pointers, stuff like that? Oh, wait, that requires having people read this  I really do love the concept of the My Fun Fish Tank, I just wish it was bigger! ARGHH! On a lighter note, though, what should I name my ADF's and my female? Of course, I won't finalize the names until I see the animals, but I'm going to name all of my fish Harry Potter names (unless I like a non-H.P name enough to go with that, so it should be easy to come up with a few good names beforehand. I'm thinking of naming them after some of Draco's friends in the book, for example, naming the frogs Vincent Crabbe and Gregory Goyle, and the girl fishy could be Pansy Parkinson. Or, I could name them after the Golden Trio: the ADFS being Harry and Ron, the girl being Hermione. I don't really know what I want to do...

Hey, guess what? I finger-fed Draco for the first time ever today! IT was so adorable, he just pecked the pellet off of my fingertip. I was kind of like a kiss/nip/tickle/like he was trying to suck my blood. Odd feelings here


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

kenny780 said:


> he looks almost exactly alike one of my bettas except mine has two red dots on his tail.


Cool, maybe yours got bit by a vampire betta? :lol:


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Cycling isn't scary, lol, I promise. Basically you just keep doing what you're doing and the tank will cycle on its own. I'd highly recommend a sponge filter. This is the one I have in all of my tanks (er, rather, two of them, but the third is on its way). It's on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0056XVF82
And then you need tubing and an air pump to run it. I got the air pump on Amazon as well, and the tubing on Amazon the first time and then from my local hardware store when I realized that they sold it there. Here they are on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009YJ4N6/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1427156125&sr=1&keywords=Air+pump+whisper
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002...ium+tubing&dpPl=1&dpID=41LqpV5l4yL&ref=plSrch

The tubing was far cheaper at the local store, 15 cents per foot. Both filters were a bit strong for my tanks, but I bent the tubing in half and gently twist tied it like that, and it slowed the filter down to the right strength. 

The air pump comes with a thing you can put on so that you can attach tubing to it in two places, and thus power filters for two tanks with it. 

I think a female betta and ADFs in a 5.5 gallon sounds like an excellent idea. I've been toying with the idea of getting some myself, lol.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Subbing!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elleth said:


> Cycling isn't scary, lol, I promise. Basically you just keep doing what you're doing and the tank will cycle on its own. I'd highly recommend a sponge filter. This is the one I have in all of my tanks (er, rather, two of them, but the third is on its way). It's on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0056XVF82
> And then you need tubing and an air pump to run it. I got the air pump on Amazon as well, and the tubing on Amazon the first time and then from my local hardware store when I realized that they sold it there. Here they are on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009YJ4N6/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1427156125&sr=1&keywords=Air+pump+whisper
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002...ium+tubing&dpPl=1&dpID=41LqpV5l4yL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks.  My parents are probably going to think it's ridiculous to spend so much on fish  But, if they want to be mad at somebody, they should be mad at my Aunt Kim (aka the one who got me the My Fun Fish Tank for Christmas and started this whole thing. Hey, I've officially decided- I'M NAMING THE FEMALE IN THE ADF TANK AFTER HER


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Kimmy! Cute name for a fish, right? &#55357;&#56836; gtg to school... Away from Draco&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Back from school. Hey, good news- I'm getting my best friend Maira a betta! Could anybody recommend a good starter kit? Preferably something that includes a mini-aquarium, gravel, water conditioner, etc. And, preferably, cheap  I'm looking at this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045IJ06I...UTF8&colid=2K3P4D99I6FZ4&coliid=IS5O5XUKH2QVN (believe me, I would get her something bigger, but she lives in an apartment so there would be space issues) Also, I want to find a good beginner's guide on here for her to reference from. I'm making her have an account on here, it's part of my conditions. Also, she has to name it a Harry Potter name, if possible  (she already agreed on Hermione)


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

That kit is really way too small for a beginner, in my opinion. It would be difficult to reliably heat and need very frequent water changes. I'm not sure how frequent as I've never had a tank that small, but I'm guessing a minimum of once every other day. You should be sure she's willing to do such frequent changes before even considering such a tank. I know that every other day water changes are not something I personally could keep up with, at least not permanently. I am doing them currently as part of treating one of my boys for velvet, but his treatment is basically over now, so I'm just getting all the salt out. That frequent of changes are not something I would want to do forever. 

A review on the kit also states that the plastic plant is not suitable for a betta, so I would for sure test that out before putting betta in if you do get that kit.

I understand the dilemma with space, I live in a tiny 2 room apartment, but if I couldn't have a tank bigger than that, I personally would not get a fish. Perhaps look for a 2.5 gallon? I know they're more expensive, but it would be so much more better for the fish. I think a (probably) a medium, (definitely) a large, or extra large Critter Keeper would be better than that kit. The last thing you want is to give your friend a fish and have it die due to poor conditions. I just lost a betta I'd had less than 24 hours yesterday, and it was heartbreaking. I'd hate for that to happen to someone else if it was preventable. (The fish I'd purchased had issues which contributed to or directly caused its death, I knew it had the issues when I bought it).

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

If your friend needs a kit that small because she is a beginner, she isn't ready for a fish.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i agree.

but i love harry potter so much ( all my fish are named after characters)
1. plakat boy he is black and named snape
2.red crowntail his name is Severus
3 female blue betta name Bellatrix
4 male veiltail named lovegood
5 red double tail named Fawkes

your boy is beautiful!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elleth said:


> That kit is really way too small for a beginner, in my opinion. It would be difficult to reliably heat and need very frequent water changes. I'm not sure how frequent as I've never had a tank that small, but I'm guessing a minimum of once every other day. You should be sure she's willing to do such frequent changes before even considering such a tank. I know that every other day water changes are not something I personally could keep up with, at least not permanently. I am doing them currently as part of treating one of my boys for velvet, but his treatment is basically over now, so I'm just getting all the salt out. That frequent of changes are not something I would want to do forever.
> 
> A review on the kit also states that the plastic plant is not suitable for a betta, so I would for sure test that out before putting betta in if you do get that kit.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm also starting to see that this is way too small, even if she has a small space... What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080FGWE...&ascsubtag=2dbfc2aec8d7355d34977d0eec309a3e_S It's at least a gallon, but I might also just get a Critter Keeper http://www.amazon.com/Critter-Habit...upplies_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0MGPM3ZBKAMY9FWVTVNK (this one isn't generic brand but it's 2 gal, may even get it for Draco, it's so cheap. Draco needs an upgrade, even if I do get the ADF tank soon... Poor boy's only in a half gallon. IF I had known when I got the tank from my aunt, I would've just returned it for something bigger  but, he really does love his home, so i suppose it's OK for now), they're cheap and big so that would work too


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

gracem2002 said:


> Okay, I'm also starting to see that this is way too small, even if she has a small space... What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080FGWE...&ascsubtag=2dbfc2aec8d7355d34977d0eec309a3e_S It's at least a gallon, but I might also just get a Critter Keeper, they're cheap and big so that would work too


Hmm, That could work.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nova betta said:


> i agree.
> 
> but i love harry potter so much ( all my fish are named after characters)
> 1. plakat boy he is black and named snape
> ...


Thank you so much! Is Severus your avatar picture? He's gorgeous :-D


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd just go with the Critter Keeper, personally. It's cheaper and bigger. I've never had an undergravel filter like the 1 gallon has, but I've heard bad things about them, so I'd be leery of it working.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elleth said:


> I'd just go with the Critter Keeper, personally. It's cheaper and bigger. I've never had an undergravel filter like the 1 gallon has, but I've heard bad things about them, so I'd be leery of it working.


Yes, even if I was getting her that one (which I'm not, the critter keeper is bigger AND cheaper), I would likely tell her to just not use the filter. I've heard horror stories with that brand of fishie's fins being caught and the fish dying due to lack of air... UGF systems in general are usually not very good.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey, guys, just in case I decide Kimmy doesn't fit the fish, could you come up with some names? Doesn't have to be Harry Potter, I may just do normal names for the entire ADF tank. Or they could be from another fandom (ex: Katniss as the betta, ADFS are Gale and Peeta.) I might not do Kimmy, because • Again, I prefer H.P names  • IT just might not suit the fish. When I first met Draco, I immediately thought, "Voldemort!" But then my Potterhead sis yelled at me "DON'T SAY HIS NAME!" Haha  Plus, it just didn't fit him. So, yeah, name suggestions appreciated but I'm not permanently deciding upon a name yet (the only time I successfully did that was with my deceased hammy, Mr. Snickerdoodles...), k? K. Goodnight!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bad news, I think Draco has ammonia poisoning  The backs of his gills are red and his anus too, but I only see the gills when he flares. More info about that AND the surprise (not a good surprise...) parasite I found today at this link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=537609 

Urgh, I hope he's okay. Seems dumb, but a small part of me just hopes that his bloodworm got stuck on him  Yesterday my friend (not the one I'm getting the fish for) and I had this... INTERESTING conversation when I told her what a sorority is. WE'll call her S:
S: Well, how would that work, then? Bettas can't live together.
Grace: S, that's MALE BETTAS. And even they can live together if you have the porper divider and right conditions for-
S: What are you talking about? Bettas will KILL each other IMMEDIATELY if they're together!
Grace: I don't know where you're getting your information from, but if bettas are ravenous killing machines as you say they are, then how do you explain breeding? 
S: Well, uhh... I don't know. But they're PET STORE EMPLOYEES, how could they be wrong?
Grace: -trying not to laugh- You're kidding, right? There's like, ONE knowledgeable employee at the nearby Petco. The other employees once told me that bettas LIKE small spaces, and that the My Fun Fish Tank I have is too big for them.
S: Well, duh, they like small spaces! They originate from the shallow rice paddies of Thailand, so-
Grace: NO NO NO -facepalm-

I bet you probably facepalmed then, too... At least mentally.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

How often are you changing the water? If you're doing less than daily w/c, that woul be the cause of the ammonia poisoning.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

SplashyBetta said:


> How often are you changing the water? If you're doing less than daily w/c, that woul be the cause of the ammonia poisoning.


Yes, I do daily 50%, at least... I'm going to just try to keep up with water changes more efficiently for now. If that doesn't work, I'll try the methalyne blue, or however it is you spell it... He's getting a bigger tank soon anyway, more on that here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5935986#post5935986


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm considering not getting the ADF's and just sticking with bettas. I would still be getting the female betta, but ADF's will have a whole other world of diseases. And, I would need a big tank, which, I'm a kid, so that wouldn't be very ideal at the moment. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I think you should do what you think would be best for you and your critters. Kudos to you, it sounds like you've been researching ADFs a lot. Good job. I think perhaps if money is an issue, as it sounds like it might be, you should consider sticking to bettas if proper care would cost a considerable amount more and is more than you can handle currently. (I have no idea, I haven't looked into ADFs that much at this point). I'd just make sure that you're giving your current pets the equipment they need to have a good life before getting more. (Which it sounds like you are doing, so that's good!) Then I'd consider how long it would take you to save up for each option, and think about how long you are willing to wait to get one.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elleth said:


> I think you should do what you think would be best for you and your critters. Kudos to you, it sounds like you've been researching ADFs a lot. Good job. I think perhaps if money is an issue, as it sounds like it might be, you should consider sticking to bettas if proper care would cost a considerable amount more and is more than you can handle currently. (I have no idea, I haven't looked into ADFs that much at this point). I'd just make sure that you're giving your current pets the equipment they need to have a good life before getting more. (Which it sounds like you are doing, so that's good!) Then I'd consider how long it would take you to save up for each option, and think about how long you are willing to wait to get one.


Okay, it's not necessarily money issues so much as I'm only 12 years old (aka pretty much no money), I think I'll just stick with bettas for now


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Draco will be getting a new tank soon! It is an Aqueon 2.5 gallon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FN3MEG...lid=3L9XK3AR4TBLM&coliid=I1GIBVWWB8V54L&psc=1 (I'm getting a used one for $20. I was considering a 10 gallon set on Craigslist but Draco gets anxious in really big spaces, and it's like 4 hours away ) And I'll be getting an API test kit and Tetra SafeStart for the cycling. I've done some more research on cycling, and now I'm considering doing the fishless method with food. Including decorations, gravel, etc. the new tank setup is near $60... Which is fine with me since I have $45 in savings and I can take money out of my bank account/do chores. I'll be getting the 2.5 gallon unless if I can find a cheaper kit/bigger kit. My parents are going to think I'm crazy... I proposed the idea of a 3 gallon for Draco the other day (the 3 gallon was $20) and they went nuts, haha They think that his home right now is suitable... Not that they don't enjoy the fish, they're just kinda frugal, I guess  Anyway, I need to get ready for church soon, so bye


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

So, Draco will instead be getting the one gallon version of the tank I showed earlier... Would've preferred the 2.5 but Dad doesn't want to get a used and the new one itself is $40... All I have is 45, hehe  I still didn't tell them how much this tank will end up costing, it's mainly so much because of the API test kit. I guess I could just go without and do tests at Petco, but that would just be a major pain, and I want my fishy to live a long life. Anyway, I'll be getting frosted white gravel and a Spongebob pineapple hideaway, most likely... Are there any plants that are small enough for a one gallon that Draco would like? There is NO WAY I'm doing plastic, and silk plants are utterly useless except for decoration purposes. I'll probably get a Marimo Moss Ball too... Anything else I should get? This is about $50 so far  Today I told my dad why Draco needs a bigger tank, and he said that it's fine for him, since bettas normally live in teacups anyway. I guess that's true (that people abuse their bettas, that is), but a bigger tank will also need less water changes, stuff like that... And Draco will be loads happier  I'm holding off on the female until Draco has a better home. Even though the API kit is the main reason this costs over $50, the next time I get a new tank (and we all know that will happen, hehe) I can just buy the tank.  Or, I still might just buy the tank and filter separately, to get another gallon for my money...


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure you check the inside of the doorway of the Spongebob pineapple house, my husband and I almost got one, but it had really jagged edges on the inside, and we didn't want to try sanding it down. 

I'm not quite sure, (since I've never really seen a 1 gallon) but perhaps a Java fern? They're really hardy, too. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elleth said:


> Make sure you check the inside of the doorway of the Spongebob pineapple house, my husband and I almost got one, but it had really jagged edges on the inside, and we didn't want to try sanding it down.
> 
> I'm not quite sure, (since I've never really seen a 1 gallon) but perhaps a Java fern? They're really hardy, too.
> 
> Good luck with everything!


Okay, I've been recommended to a java fern before. And I'll watch out for the jagged edges thing. My mom and I decided that tanks will probably be cheaper at pet stores so we're going to look there soon, I'll check the pineapple house for roughness then


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Random good news- our pastor's family has 2 tanks that they aren't using (I think both are 5 gallon, but she said one is a ten gallon? I've seen it and it's pretty small for a 10g so I don't think so...) so they said they are giving them to me! Yay! Which means, Draco will have bigger space than was planned so he can get tank mates, and the ADF tank can happen now! Woot woot!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

How awesome! You'll have to post pictures once you get them set up.  I'm excited for you.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Elleth

Draco has been good! I haven't posted in awhile since I've had so many track meets. But now that track (and almost school- yaaay!) is over I can be on here more again. I still need to get the 5gs, and I also need to find out what heater, filter, etc... I'm thinking of just doing no filter, because the filter just adds a bunch of extra costs, but maybe I'll just do that as an early birthday present...


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

After an embarrassingly long break from this site...

Draco's gotten a much-needed tank clean (that was put off due to my losing my water conditioner). His ammonia poisoning isn't at all urgent but it definitely isn't anything I could overlook. The ADF tank probably won't be happening anytime soon since Sir Draco Malfoy Jr. STILL doesn't have a new tank. But S (I mentioned her in a previous post ) gave me a five gallon for two dollars so that's happening soon!!! If there are any gravel recommendations pls let me know  And the friend I was going to get a fish for got her own, he's called Sherbert (and yes it's pronounced like that idrk why)


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

My game plan for Draco's new tank:
He'll have no gravel or filter for a bit unfortunately. Until Christmas I only have a budget of about $26. But I'm making sure to get him a heater ( finally )

But the friend who's giving me the tank literally JUST NOW said that the tank isn't guaranteed. Ugh. But the good news is I found his conditioner!! His ammonia poisoning isn't good


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Draco has a new journal:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=625146


----------

